# Forum Update Notification



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2004)

During the next few days I'll be scheduling the upgrade of the forum software to the latest vBulletin release.  I will then begin evaluating the new tweaks and addins to see what we can do to really make this site rock.

Thank you everyone for your patience and continued support!

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a short notice that I'll be doing the upgrade tonite March 29th 2004 at about 11PM EST.  Should only be a short outage.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok, new upgrade is installed.  You'll notice some changes in the graphics as well as a few tweaks here and there.

I'll be investigating the new add-ins once I get a few other sites upgraded and the April Magazine done.


Enjoy!


----------



## pknox (Mar 30, 2004)

The graphics look great!  To me, it is kind of reminiscent of the theme used for Mac's OS X.  Very sharp.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 30, 2004)

nice changes!


----------

